# Where can I buy Marijuana Fabric?



## karret9988 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have been looking High and low for fabric with pot leafs on it, can anyone tell me where I can find this to buy? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!

Karen


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 18, 2009)

Have you tried Google?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2009)

Chiceh said:


> Have you tried Google?


i'm trying google with no luck. lots of "fabric posters". buit not rolls of material. it's around somewhere. 

i just bought my wife a new sewing machine.


----------



## hereinny (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is a place that sells a marijuana fabric: http://www.favoritefabric.com/cgi/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=TTMARIOLIV


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

Mysteriously, there is another posting that states exactly where you can exactly what you are desribing Karen, from another new user just like yourself. Oh wait, the poster is here in your thread too,... coincidence?


----------



## Indica Jones (Nov 20, 2012)

here is a site. http://www.kryptocamo.com/


----------



## cheryl tracy (Jun 1, 2015)

karret9988 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been looking High and low for fabric with pot leafs on it, can anyone tell me where I can find this to buy? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Amazon has some fleece and if you use smile.amazon it's a bit cheaper and NORML gets money. I paid less than $6 a yard. They just put up a new one but at $35 a yard I can't afford it. I hope this helps


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2015)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm trying google with no luck. lots of "fabric posters". buit not rolls of material. it's around somewhere.
> 
> i just bought my wife a new sewing machine.



She has yet to use her new sewing machine. It's still in the box.


----------



## Yessica... (Jun 2, 2015)

fdd2blk said:


> She has yet to use her new sewing machine. It's still in the box.


Isn't this stuff called "hemp"?

Or she meant just the picture of a leaf on it? I don't know...hahaha

I can cross stitch like a mother fucker. Maybe I should take requests. 

Except for that huuuuuuuuge race car that @racerboy71 asked me for last summer. Too much, I still haven't finished my sugar scull girl...


----------



## vostok (Jun 2, 2015)

its called *Hemp cloth fabri*c, I just sold my last roll, it may be some time until I get replinished, its from the Ukraine, via Ru..
some in Turnkey I believe


----------

